# New Tooling Storage



## Charley Davidson (May 5, 2013)

I was looking for something to store tooling for my 2 lathes & mill, I wanted something tall and narrow like maybe a locker. Was about to give up on my search for the perfect cabinet and buy another rolling tool cart/box from Harbor Freight, I took one more look on Craig's List and found the perfect cabinet for $25.00. Here's some before and after pics, paint wasn't dry enough to put the handles back on or set it in place and load it yet.


----------



## Old Iron (May 5, 2013)

Nice cabinet Charley and at a great price and the paint job looks good.

Paul


----------



## canerodscom (May 6, 2013)

Great find, and good job on sprucing it up.  Just curious, are you going to paint the inside of the cabinet and locker too?

Harry


----------



## davidh (May 6, 2013)

the new colors are eye catching.   have you considered adding plywood on the shelves and drawer bottoms ?  keeps the shelves from getting all bent and dinged from heavy stuff


----------



## Rbeckett (May 6, 2013)

Charlie,
Darn it man!!!!  That is a great looking cabinet!!!!  I know you have a plan for the interior as well as the exterior.  I would make but one simple suggestion.  Use stiff foam in each drawer and cut around each tool or bit so it is imobilized.  It will also make doing a quick inventory a snap.  If a spot is empty then it must be in the shop somewhere.  It also protects the edges from any possible damage from being banged into other tools and looks super nice to outsiders.  I did that to my tool box in Iraq and they came back and made that a country wide policy.  It cut down on missing and misplaced tools to a bare minimum.  The paint looks great and I am definately looking forward to the inside as well as your next project too.

Bob


----------



## ScrapMetal (May 6, 2013)

With those colors you can now slap a big "Harley Davidson" sticker on it and sell it for 10x it's value on CL! :thumbzup: :biggrin:

All kidding aside, it looks mighty sharp (I'm partial to HD's colors myself.)

-Ron


----------



## Charley Davidson (May 6, 2013)

davidh said:


> the new colors are eye catching.   have you considered adding plywood on the shelves and drawer bottoms ?  keeps the shelves from getting all bent and dinged from heavy stuff


Gonna make a collet holder or 2 out of the mdf board from the tread mill and add decking to the other shelves as needed once I decide what all is going where.



Rbeckett said:


> Charlie,
> Darn it man!!!!  That is a great looking cabinet!!!!  I know you have a plan for the interior as well as the exterior.  I would make but one simple suggestion.  Use stiff foam in each drawer and cut around each tool or bit so it is imobilized.  It will also make doing a quick inventory a snap.  If a spot is empty then it must be in the shop somewhere.  It also protects the edges from any possible damage from being banged into other tools and looks super nice to outsiders.  I did that to my tool box in Iraq and they came back and made that a country wide policy.  It cut down on missing and misplaced tools to a bare minimum.  The paint looks great and I am definately looking forward to the inside as well as your next project too.
> 
> Bob


Some great ideas Bob, wasn't thinking that elaborate but may have to now



canerodscom said:


> Great find, and good job on sprucing it up.  Just curious, are you going to paint the inside of the cabinet and locker too?
> 
> Harry


Gonna just spray the locker side with some light colored primer nothing in the drawers

- - - Updated - - -



ScrapMetal said:


> All kidding aside, it looks mighty sharp (I'm partial to HD's colors myself.)
> 
> -Ron



Harley Davidson or Home Depot?:lmao:


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 6, 2013)

davidh said:


> the new colors are eye catching.   have you considered adding plywood on the shelves and drawer bottoms ?  keeps the shelves from getting all bent and dinged from heavy stuff



Yes, and contributes to distributing the weight to the edges of the shelves, so they won't bend 




Bernie


----------



## Charley Davidson (May 6, 2013)

I was all pumped up to get the handles on it and get it loaded until disaster struck, I was painting over some areas of the orange on the locker door and suddenly noticed the paint crinkling. Now I have to wait for the paint to cure a bit more and sand it down & try to feather it in, A string of very bad words came out of my mouth for a good 20 minutes.

I did put it in place and got some tools loaded


----------



## Old Iron (May 7, 2013)

Nice Charley, You can fill the other whole with the R8 collets I'm sending you.

Paul


----------



## Charley Davidson (May 11, 2013)

Old Iron said:


> Nice Charley, You can fill the other whole with the R8 collets I'm sending you.
> 
> Paul



Thanks to you I gotta drill more holes:thinking:

I got quite a bit done to it and tools put away, took some of you guys advice and put wood in the bottom of the shelves. I had an old light off one of my Bridgeports that I had painted about a year ago and put it back together and mounted it on top so I can use it to see in the cabinet and for lighting up my work on the mill. Did some organizing in the lathe drawers too.


----------



## bcall2043 (May 11, 2013)

Charley Davidson said:


> ...........:thinking:
> 
> I got quite a bit done to it and tools put away................. Did some organizing in the lathe drawers too.



Good job but your making some of us look bad!
Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes


----------



## Bill Gruby (May 26, 2013)

Nice restoration Charley.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Charley Davidson (May 27, 2013)

Added a few more cabinets this weekend. Picked up a nice old file cabinet that had roller bearing slides & full extension for $15 at a garage sale then 2 more smaller ones for $5 Painted them up and loaded them up. Put the 2 smaller ones on my welding table. I'm eventually gonna paint all of my cabinets the same.


----------



## Old Iron (May 27, 2013)

Charley your getting more cabnets than you have room for, I guess I could drive up there and haul a few off so you have more room.....:rofl:

Paul


----------



## Charley Davidson (May 27, 2013)

Be careful what you wish for


----------



## toolman_ar (May 29, 2013)

Just wanted to say that you are doing some fine work!

I am in the process of laying out my shop and am very happy I found this sight!

The only problem is now I have another project...

Looking good!

toolman_ar

Tom Ryan
Birmingham


----------



## Old Iron (May 29, 2013)

Tom Gald you made it over here.

Paul









toolman_ar said:


> Just wanted to say that you are doing some fine work!
> 
> I am in the process of laying out my shop and am very happy I found this sight!
> 
> ...


----------



## Charley Davidson (Sep 7, 2013)

I've always wanted one of those Lister type cabinets for my shop and one time stupidly passed up on a couple in a scrap yard for the contents, went back to get them after realizing my stupidity and they were crushing them. Fast forward 3 years and this is what I ended up with, not what I really wanted but a good second choice. I actually had 3 loaded on the trailer and at the last second they decided 2 were already spoken for. So with a little paint & a quick stand this is what I ended up with at 1:30 am. I will add a wood top and some castors later. You can go here and see all my other cabinets http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/16627-Shop-reorganization


----------



## bcall2043 (Sep 7, 2013)

Charley Davidson said:


> I've always wanted one of those Lister type cabinets........................... this is what I ended up with at 1:30 am. I will add a wood top and some castors later.



Looks better than when I last saw it. Good paint job.

Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes


----------



## gmcken (Sep 29, 2013)

Great idea on recycling the cabinets.  Great painting!


----------

